# Be careful of those sneaky calories!



## lucy123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

As the sun is here and we are now being more tempted by the salads, for those of you in the WLG just a reminder to be careful of those little additions that actually have a lot more calories than you would think!

I say this because yesterday I had a beautiful salad and didn't tot the calories up until today. I was astonished to be reminded that 1 avocado has 200 calories and 1 tbsp of olive oil has 135 calories - thats 335 cals gone in a second!!

Also be aware of mayo and salad dressings.

I am not saying don't have them and enjoy them, just be aware of the calories in them.

Its also a good time to increase your water intake!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2012)

Very useful and timely reminder Lucy, thank you


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Lucy! It's scary how many calories can be lurking in something as 'innocent' as a salad


----------



## traceycat (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks for that lucy, i do enjoy my salads so i will keep that in mind.


----------

